# 1 year Vizsla nighttime accidents



## Martin1987 (2 mo ago)

Hi

Any help would be appreciated here 🙂

Our one year Viz, Margot, is having nightly toilet issues. Every night for the past 2 months we have woken up to her having done her business at night, mostly just a poop.

She sleeps in the kitchen under a duvet and that’s what we’ve trained since day one. We thought she had got through toilet issues with just the odd one when a bit poorly for 6 months with no accidents. Suddenly it became more frequent as she was turning one. We changed her food to adult and that hasn’t helped, we’ve tried feeding her at different times and given it a few days for the change to settle in, not worked. Currently we feed her at 8pm and take her out to toilet at 10pm where she does both but on the camera we got, we can see her getting up between 3-4am. Even when we fed her earlier at 6pm/7pm we had the same issues trying to figure out when best to feed her.

Oddly, we went away with her for a week and she didn’t have a single accident in the house we stayed in and has never done it in other houses when we’ve taken her away. 

She is fed dried food and has about 2hrs of exercise a day, 3 days a week she goes out with a dog walker in a group.

Any suggestions would be great. Thank you!


----------

